# 1.5 Тесла МРТ



## batyashova (2 Мар 2011)

Вам нужно сделать УЗИ или МРТ? Хочу посоветовать диагностический центр Киева и в 50 городах России. Мне тоже назначили МРТ,  мы с мужем обзвонили все доступные  больницы, номера которых нашли. Оказалось, что 1.5 Тесла МРТ - точнее и мощнее просто не может быть, в этом центре - http://mrtinfo.com/. У них четкие снимки, после МРТ врач объясняет диагноз и советует, куда обратится в дальнейшем для лечения. На сайте все подробно описано, желаю удачи.


----------



## Доктор Попов (2 Мар 2011)

batyashova написал(а):


> Оказалось, что 1.5 Тесла МРТ - точнее и мощнее просто не может быть.



Маленькое уточнение - знаком с МРТ 3.0 тесла, кстати из-за высокой разрешающей способности сложно смотреть, мешают помехи. 
umnik


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (3 Мар 2011)

Доктор Попов написал(а):


> Маленькое уточнение - знаком с МРТ 3.0 тесла, кстати из-за высокой разрешающей способности сложно смотреть, мешают помехи.
> umnik


Совершенно верно коллега, а на Хитачи с постоянным магнитом вообще сила поля 0,8 тесла, но программа настолько идеально прописана, что нет ни зернистости,  ни размытости. Не все решает мощность магнита. Сообщение, как мне кажется, больше похоже на рекламу сайта.


----------

